# What did you find today?



## MrMonark13 (Jun 27, 2022)

I sorta stole this idea from @tacochris, but I want a thread for people to show off their latest finds right away! Just post whatever you found today or yesterday! 
Only a few rules
Please add photos!
Add a description of the pictures!
No politics or fighting/ranting!
Have fun and be good people!!

Speaking of which, here’s my favorite recent find! 1938 Colson Snap tank with too many accessories! 🤣


----------



## tacochris (Jun 27, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I sorta stole this idea from @tacochris, but I want a thread for people to show off their latest finds right away! Just post whatever you found today or yesterday!
> Only a few rules
> Please add photos!
> Add a description of the pictures!
> ...



Hey man thanks for doing that!  I wanted a thread for people who just wanna share things when they find em and not have to mess with the day specific threads.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 28, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Hey man thanks for doing that!  I wanted a thread for people who just wanna share things when they find em and not have to mess with the day specific threads.



I thought it was a great idea!


----------



## Pokitren (Jun 28, 2022)

Hey, I found thecabe.com today! If this is a fan topic, smile, I say hello!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 28, 2022)

Pokitren said:


> Hey, I found thecabe.com today! If this is a fan topic, smile, I say hello!



Welcome to the Cabe, you should go to the birds of a feather thread and introduce yourself. Please post pictures , everyone loves pictures.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 28, 2022)

Pokitren said:


> Hey, I found thecabe.com today! If this is a fan topic, smile, I say hello!



Hello and welcome to the CABE!!!!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 25, 2022)

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 Found this 1946 motorcycle hand book!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 31, 2022)

Tonka lamp. Hell on Horsecreek brewery, Madison, NC


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 7, 2022)

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 Found this today! Any thoughts on possible year of this plate?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 7, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good afternoon Caber’s!
> Found this today! Any thoughts on possible year of this plate?
> 
> View attachment 1676529



Looks 1930’s/1940’s?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 7, 2022)

I was thinking 30’s because I saw a Oregon car plate from that era that was blue with white lettering


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 7, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I was thinking 30’s because I saw a Oregon car plate from that era that was blue with white lettering



I’d say that’s a safe bet. Thanks for keeping this thread alive!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 7, 2022)

1927& 1942 Oregon car plates are blue and white. Must be the 1942


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 7, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> 1927& 1942 Oregon car plates are blue and white. Must be the 1942
> 
> View attachment 1676540



Nice!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 7, 2022)

Straight ing up around the shop and I Re-Found this cool painted Silk … I put away a few months ago and gonna hang up somewhere permanently …Too cool to have it hidden


----------



## JO BO (Aug 7, 2022)

Anyone have info on these 2 plates?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 7, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Straight ing up around the shop and I Re-Found this cool painted Silk … I put away a few months ago and gonna hang up somewhere permanently …Too cool to have it hidden
> 
> View attachment 1676541



Beautiful!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 7, 2022)

JO BO said:


> Anyone have info on these 2 plates?
> 
> View attachment 1676542



Look like farm equipment tags to me but just guessing


----------



## Thee (Aug 7, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Straight ing up around the shop and I Re-Found this cool painted Silk … I put away a few months ago and gonna hang up somewhere permanently …Too cool to have it hidden
> 
> View attachment 1676541



Skull


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 7, 2022)

Thee said:


> Skull



Look closer ..Zoom in Dave …totally different image


----------



## Thee (Aug 7, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Look closer ..Zoom in Dave …totally different image



Yup a woman at a makeup vanity, but it’s still a skull 💀 represents Vanity?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 7, 2022)

Thee said:


> Yup a woman at a makeup vanity, but it’s still a skull 💀 represents Vanity?



Not sure … I just thought it was kinda unique … Maybe j can find something out when I look up the Artist …👍🏻


----------



## Thee (Aug 7, 2022)

Gremlin Bells thanks @ian


----------



## Thee (Aug 7, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Not sure … I just thought it was kinda unique … Maybe j can find something out when I look up the Artist …👍🏻



Salvador Dali - Skull Illusion - All is Vanity


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 7, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1676596
> Gremlin Bells thanks @ian



Those are fun!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 7, 2022)

Thee said:


> Salvador Dali - Skull Illusion - All is Vanity



Great info Dave 👍🏻👍🏻 Thank you very much …


----------



## Thee (Aug 7, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Great info Dave 👍🏻👍🏻 Thank you very much …



He & that are pretty famous, I’ve seen it before 👍🏻 🇪🇸


----------



## JO BO (Aug 8, 2022)

JO BO said:


> Anyone have info on these 2 plates?
> 
> View attachment 1676542



  I am thinking from research and input from others the bottom one could be from a buggy like Amish use in Indiana where they were required to display a license and the top one may have been for a motor wheel like a Smith etc as they mounted them on sleds/carts/bicycles etc so some state may have required them to be licensed per motor vehicle regulations.  would be neat to find out the state(s) that required them


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Aug 8, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Straight ing up around the shop and I Re-Found this cool painted Silk … I put away a few months ago and gonna hang up somewhere permanently …Too cool to have it hidden
> 
> View attachment 1676541



HOLA TO THE CABERS*!* I think of this paint, whit double illusion art work, first the human skull, then when zooming, the lady in the mirror whit some stuff in her counter*!*


----------



## airservice (Aug 8, 2022)

hello
yesterday found  , wood handle lot in flea market , southern france


----------



## JRE (Aug 10, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good afternoon Caber’s!
> Found this today! Any thoughts on possible year of this plate?
> 
> View attachment 1676529



I'm not sure but I've been looking for one. Lol


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 10, 2022)

I found this 1948 Monark Super Deluxe in a box from @tacochris today! Finally own my dream bike!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 10, 2022)

JRE said:


> I'm not sure but I've been looking for one. Lol



It’s a 1946 California plate you should be looking for! Lmao


----------



## Thee (Aug 10, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> It’s a 1946 California plate you should be looking for! Lmao



Good luck finding any Cali plate? Gee whizzer?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 10, 2022)

Thee said:


> Good luck finding any Cali plate? Gee whizzer?



Finding any plates these days seems to be a tall order. I figured if I found an Oregon plate here in California then there’s a possibility the California plate I need is in Oregon! Can’t hurt to try


----------



## Thee (Aug 10, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Finding any plates these days seems to be a tall order. I figured if I found an Oregon plate here in California then there’s a possibility the California plate I need is in Oregon! Can’t hurt to try



Saw a Lodi one on feebay $98 + ship kinda cool


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 15, 2022)

I got a box from a guy on my street who bought out an old schwinn dealership when they closed in the 70’s. Bunch of NOS delta lights! I’ve wanted nos delta’s for a while, but these are too nice to use. They are going to be displayed in a giant glass case!


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 25, 2022)

Found these socks in my drawer...


----------



## Thee (Aug 25, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Found these socks in my drawer...
> 
> View attachment 1685178


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 25, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1685197


----------



## Thee (Aug 25, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1685209



I beat the original version of that game on a Sega? Defeated SHANG TSUNG And the world blew up lol hahahaha, I’m like wtf? After all that?


----------



## Matthew Vacanti (Sep 4, 2022)

1940 roadmaster!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 4, 2022)

Matthew Vacanti said:


> View attachment 16909011940 roadmaster!



Beautiful! I’d say 1940 CWC’s are the best! I’ve got a Hawthorne.


----------



## Matthew Vacanti (Sep 4, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 4, 2022)

Nice paint on these


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 4, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Nice paint on these
> 
> View attachment 1690931



Should be posting in original posts what did you find this week! Don’t need more


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 4, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Should be posting in original posts what did you find this week! Don’t need more



Some people don’t post on Sunday. Then people get mad when they post a day late. This avoids all the issues of a day specific thread.


----------



## Thee (Sep 5, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Should be posting in original posts what did you find this week! Don’t need more



Huh? What? 🚓👮🏻‍♂️😂


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 5, 2022)

I'm in the retail display business, so it's cool to find a vintage display like this. Cycle Sport bicycle shop in Charlotte NC. Good folks


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 6, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> I'm in the retail display business, so it's cool to find a vintage display like this. Cycle Sport bicycle shop in Charlotte NC. Good folks
> 
> View attachment 1691675



That thing is awesome! I think I saw one for sale near me a few years ago


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 6, 2022)

That's way cool! I have one as well, but mine is a little different than that one...


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 6, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> That's way cool! I have one as well, but mine is a little different than that one...
> 
> View attachment 1691732



Oh yeah - makes sense to have a top handle. I'll bet it does have a tendency to 'walk' when you get into the tall gears. Oh, and I see down tube shifters...


----------



## Thee (Sep 6, 2022)

I found these in my mail box, thanks @OC_Rolling_Art 

I don’t need a $5k old bike to make me happy hahaha, just a unique old rusty one will do, or a clean bmx cruiser, 

only one you’ll see on the beach anyway unless you go to an event 🙂
And I found this old cheap razor knife in the garage with my late friends (1963-2003) initials on it ! RIP Craig Westergaard ! Miss you brother


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2022)

I removed the handle from the basket and put it aside while I installed the basket on the bike, then I lost the handle.

Later, after looking for it for a while, I gave up and closed the garage door thinking it would turn up...


----------



## ADKBIKES (Sep 9, 2022)

68 stingray, some wrong parts


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 15, 2022)

Found pawpaws on a local trail


----------



## Thee (Sep 25, 2022)

I found  if I know what’s good for me, I best hang the bosses curio cabinet ! Ok cool ! came back up to clean the glass and what ? 

………………………… huh ? Ok ? Creepy that blonde girls eyes follow you yikes 😂🤣😆🤪


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 3, 2022)

Good morning caber’s! 
 The wife found this newspaper from November 15-22 1957 with Carol Shelby on the front page. I found this pile of prewar Schwinn parts for the 38 I am putting together.


----------



## falconer (Oct 3, 2022)

PBR sign, estate sale, 4 feet long, no cracks or damage


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 4, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning caber’s!
> The wife found this newspaper from November 15-22 1957 with Carol Shelby on the front page. I found this pile of prewar Schwinn parts for the 38 I am putting together.
> 
> View attachment 1705996
> ...



Nice finds! I’d frame that newspaper! Please post more pics of the ‘38 project!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 4, 2022)

Just got a box with the fork for my Monark 5 Bar! Sooooooo much nicer than my old one! Big thanks to @Krakatoa!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 4, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Nice finds! I’d frame that newspaper! Please post more pics of the ‘38 project!



The 38 project has been going along very slowly. Have a few other projects in front of it. Just glad to have found a few pieces for when the time comes! Here’s where it’s at. 
 Framing the news paper is what’s happening to it for sure! 
 The wife found a 1942 Delco wood case radio and yesterday was her birthday so I did that for her yesterday.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 4, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> The 38 project has been going along very slowly. Have a few other projects in front of it. Just glad to have found a few pieces for when the time comes! Here’s where it’s at.
> Framing the news paper is what’s happening to it for sure!
> The wife found a 1942 Delco wood case radio and yesterday was her birthday so I did that for her yesterday.
> 
> ...



That ‘38 is sweet! I love that Delco too!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 4, 2022)

Got this in a pickup load of stuff.  Needs a little TLC but, hey!  Twinflex, can't complain!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 4, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> That ‘38 is sweet! I love that Delco too!



Going full tacochris on this one! Crusty Al the way!!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 29, 2022)

I found this in my pocketwatch spare parts box, its amazing what we aquire for spares and then forget about until they are needed. This is a spare Waltham watch movement from about 1902, in an original jewelers display case. At the turn of the century you chose your movement and then your case and had the watchmaker assemble them, so movements were much fancier to attract your attention in the showcase.

the movement in question is a model 92 Waltham, these are a favourite of mine as they are both beautiful and highly accurate. The bulk of the model 92s were railroad quality watches. This is part of a parts stash as I run a few of these movements as regular day to day watches.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 29, 2022)

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 Found our way to first place two times today at a local bike show!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 11, 2022)

My LBS knows i love old ratty used tires to match my yard art bikes so they loaded me up with 3 and a half sets today!!  Wicked stoked!  Also landed a replacement 3 speed cable for the 55 Corvette.


----------

